# Intraoperative angiogram of mca aneurysm  w/ icg



## TBAUSLEY (Oct 9, 2009)

The physician perfomred a Crainotomy & Clipping of complex MCA bifurcation aneurysm.  During the procedures an intraoperative angiogram w/ 2MG ICG was administred & visualized using fluorescent optics.  

Paragraph from op note....... "With the aneurysm occluded and all the other vessels open, an intraoperative angiogram was performed.  The patien was given 25 mn of ICG and the aneurysm was visualized using fluorescent optics."

Thus far, there's no CPT code available in the manual, unless we're overlooking it.  

CPT code 92235,92240 for Fluorescein Angiography are for the Retina area. 


Can anyone provide some suggesstion on what CPT code to use for the MCA Intra-angiogram performed?  

Thanks
Tawana


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 9, 2009)

TBAUSLEY said:


> The physician perfomred a Crainotomy & Clipping of complex MCA bifurcation aneurysm.  During the procedures an intraoperative angiogram w/ 2MG ICG was administred & visualized using fluorescent optics.
> 
> Paragraph from op note....... "With the aneurysm occluded and all the other vessels open, an intraoperative angiogram was performed.  The patien was given 25 mn of ICG and the aneurysm was visualized using fluorescent optics."
> 
> ...



here goes:
Does he give findings (interpretation) of the films? How did he inject the contrast? Where was the catheter? It seems to me that the physician is just checking his work, I would consider that included with the repair and I would not code the angiography.

HTH


----------



## TBAUSLEY (Oct 9, 2009)

No finding interpretation No S&I rpt>no films. Per rpt  "The aneurysm dome clearly did not fill, while the proximal M1 and distal M2 branches filled easily".

Inject>not stated in report who gave it. No catheter was used.

Tawana


----------

